# see through red fins?



## roarsirroar (Jun 16, 2011)

hello, my royal blue betta has started to get this red, crimson tint on the bases of his anal and caudual fins (mainly on the anal fin). on the caudual fin the red shows in the creases of the fin, but on the base of the anal fin it is pretty red. he also has these two lines near one of his gills, and a red and white line on the other. and theres a little bit of red on his beard when he flares. another thing that also worried me was when i flashed a light on the red part of his fins i could see through them (it gave a reddish tint). i'm quite new to this stuff so please help. ill try to post a picture tomorrow if necessary.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 3.5 gal
What temperature is your tank? 24 C
Does your tank have a filter? nope
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? nope
Is your tank heated? not yet
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? tetrabetta floating mini pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 2 pellets 2 times a day (4 a day)

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? weekly
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100% (i might change this)
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? 1 tsp aquarium salt, tetra water conditoning tablets (i dont know what they are specifically called)

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?
n/a

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? red on base of fins/transparent-like
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? more jittery i guess
When did you start noticing the symptoms? one day ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? not that i know of
How old is your fish (approximately)? n/a


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

My male started out black with a royal blue color fins but a couple of weeks later he got some red to his fins pretty suddenly, and it did start out a bit transparent. In his case it was new growth from better conditions. But i worried and asked alot of questions about him at first, in the end hes healthy, and has grown even prettier. Now his tail tips are transparent but they are getting longer and most of his fins are read leaving his once black body a pretty blue. Ill post a pic of him because your description reminds me of his coloring. Hopefully thats all it is. A pic of him would be a big help.








Sorry if im way off, it just sounded like a healthy fish with new growth to me  But a pic would be great


----------



## roarsirroar (Jun 16, 2011)

sure here are the best photos i could take  
the red is a bit brighter in real life than in the picture.
and the dark photo is showing how you can see through it (i wish i had a better picture...he kept moving!)


----------



## roarsirroar (Jun 16, 2011)

here are some more:


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I think hes just in a much roomier, healthy environment and hes growing his fins (clearish tips) and coloring up for you. Often people buy a betta in a cup and a month later it looks amazingly different. Good fish care does that  Hopefully thats all it is, waiting for others to come agree/disagree but from what i see hes just showing his true colors.
Hes very pretty! Reminds me of my guy


----------



## roarsirroar (Jun 16, 2011)

haha ok thats good then! i was freaking out cause this is my first betta fish and i really don't want him to die of a sickness i did not treat. thank you for your answer<3


----------



## Wyvern (May 19, 2011)

Oh hes stunning! I agree with Punki, hes now adjusting to his new home and he looks like hes very happy! My boy was called Moon - he was a darkblue body and whitish fins. Now He is a beautiful dark blue with light blue/turquoise fins with freckles on them. Ive had him for 2 months and the colour gradually changed and is still changing!


----------

